# Page Hamilton -HELMET- Figure



## Sebastian (Jan 26, 2012)

Recently I've been working on a Page Hamilton (Helmet) figure(bit more realistic  and it's finished!





















Air Jordan VIII














the pics, that's the best I can do, old camera...

I hope you'll like it  comments nicely seen.

And if anyone would be interested in figures, feel free to send me a PM.
Thanks


----------



## RiffRaff (Jan 27, 2012)

HELMET!!!! 

Looks like Page from the 'Betty' era. Excellent work dude although I think Page's face may be a touch thinner, looks a bit square jawed at the moment... but who am I to complain? I wish I had a quarter of your sculpting talents.  

Great work dude.


----------



## Sebastian (Jan 27, 2012)

RiffRaff said:


> HELMET!!!!
> 
> Looks like Page from the 'Betty' era. Excellent work dude although I think Page's face may be a touch thinner, looks a bit square jawed at the moment... but who am I to complain? I wish I had a quarter of your sculpting talents.
> 
> Great work dude.



Thanks, yes indeed from the Betty era 
the face looks better in person, hard to capture and I'm that great with the camera


----------



## Echo Field (Jan 28, 2012)

Nice work man!


----------



## toiletstand (Jan 28, 2012)

hahahah thats awesome!

lets celebrate: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tBqti0YX134


----------



## Sebastian (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks 

Helmet


----------



## ridner (Mar 6, 2012)

pretty kickass - nice job


----------



## Sebastian (Mar 7, 2012)

ridner said:


> pretty kickass - nice job



Thanks man!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Mar 12, 2012)

I love seeing these posts by you, Sebastian  Your figure always look so nice! Do you have a huge collection just sitting around? I'd love to see a picture of all of your figures jammin' out XD


----------



## Sebastian (Mar 13, 2012)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> I love seeing these posts by you, Sebastian  Your figure always look so nice! Do you have a huge collection just sitting around? I'd love to see a picture of all of your figures jammin' out XD



Thanks 
Actually I mainly make figures for people - commissions - I only have a started Paul Gray figure, and that's about it... (Page is waiting to be sent out)


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Mar 13, 2012)

You need to start forming a collection. Because I want to see it >


----------



## Sebastian (Mar 14, 2012)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> You need to start forming a collection. Because I want to see it >



Maybe someday


----------



## Wretched (Mar 15, 2012)

Nice one dude. Great to see another Helmet fan out there. Life-altering band for me. But he wishes he was that solid - poor skinny guy.


----------

